
Apple doesn't give a sh** about your kids - gbugniot
https://boingboing.net/2018/03/27/apple-doesnt-give-a-shit-abo.html
======
uuoc
The author is right about one point. Apple fears the low cost Chrome
books/pads encroaching on their educational sector.

But the author misses the reason why. It is not the money they might lose now
that scares them. What scares them is that they lose their "in" to
impressionable young minds such that they can manufacture legions of fanboi's
who will forever unquestionably pay a price premium for apple hardware in the
years to come.

That's what scares their 'money folks'. That lost future revenue from someone
who's first real contact was in school with apple hardware, and was turned
into a fanboi who will now line up hundreds deep at "the store" to buy the
latest massively overpriced apple 'thing'.

